# Look what we found...ripped curtains



## chausman (May 9, 2012)

Naturally, we can't find this when we have a lot of down time. It's much better to rip it when we have an event tomorrow. 




Now, we have our fabulous costumer working to try and fix it. Not fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallPope (May 9, 2012)

An event tomorrow? Psch. During our last musical I had to sew up a 2-foot rip in one of the legs at 5 til house.


----------



## chausman (May 9, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> An event tomorrow? Psch. During our last musical I had to sew up a 2-foot rip in one of the legs at 5 til house.



Our costume lady won't be here until tomorrow afternoon. The group renting the space gets here at 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avkid (May 9, 2012)

chausman said:


> Our costume lady won't be here until tomorrow afternoon. The group renting the space gets here at 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you not have safety pins?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 9, 2012)

Safety pins and gaff tape! Or even regular pins. Or binder clips.....I could go on.


----------



## Grog12 (May 9, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> An event tomorrow? Psch. During our last musical I had to sew up a 2-foot rip in one of the legs at 5 til house.



Yeah more than 2 hours notice? You've got all the time in the world.


----------



## Footer (May 9, 2012)

chausman said:


> Our costume lady won't be here until tomorrow afternoon. The group renting the space gets here at 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't want to sew Chase? Its never to late to learn how to do a catch stitch. That is a pretty simple repair, just do it yourself. Boys can sew too.


----------



## derekleffew (May 9, 2012)

Footer said:


> ...Boys can sew too.


Just because they CAN, doesn't mean they SHOULD...


...do womynz' work.

After all, males are not genetically predisposed to it they way that lady-parts-havers are. 
No misogyny implied, but I suspect you're a better stitcher than MrsFooter. 

Ever wonder WHY it's called Stitch Witchery and not Stitch Wizardry?


/ducks and runs very fast


----------



## chausman (May 9, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Just because they CAN, doesn't mean they SHOULD...
> 
> 
> ...do womynz' work.
> ...



I know I can, and probably could/would have had it been the only option, but when we have someone (another freshman, FYI*) who can do a better job then I can, why should I? Try to prove myself, and potentially make some very very expensive mistake? 

* I'll go rant about the freshman comment somewhere else, and on a real keyboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Footer (May 10, 2012)

chausman said:


> I know I can, and probably could/would have had it been the only option, but when we have someone (another freshman, FYI*) who can do a better job then I can, why should I? Try to prove myself, and potentially make some very very expensive mistake?
> 
> * I'll go rant about the freshman comment somewhere else, and on a real keyboard.
> 
> ...



That is why we have seam rippers.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 10, 2012)

Duve Tape


----------



## len (May 10, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Just because they CAN, doesn't mean they SHOULD...
> 
> 
> ...do womynz' work.
> ...



Tell that to the best tailors in the world, most of whom are men.


----------



## BillESC (May 10, 2012)

Keep a 3" roll of Duyve-Tape on hand. Think of it as Gaffers tape with a Velour finish. Great for quick fixes.


----------



## gafftaper (May 11, 2012)

Chase you might want to pick up someone to the fabric store to pick up some extra heavy duty thread and a very heavy duty needle. Sewing curtains can be a pain and if you don't use heavy enough thread it can fail and you'll be doing it again.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 11, 2012)

I personally prefer the tears to be backed with a patch as well. It adds stability and helps to mask where the tear was.


----------



## shiben (May 11, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> I personally prefer the tears to be backed with a patch as well. It adds stability and helps to mask where the tear was.



This is true. Plus then the US side of your curtain looks all theatery and I think its an easier way to fix the thing. Of course, I usually cause the tears rather than fix them... (not really, thats kind of a dbag move)

Chase, just do it! Worst thing that happens is you need to rip it out and let the other kid do it better than you, and thats literally it unless you start using scissors (on the drape, not the thread) or a blow torch. Failing that, you can use large safety pins and gaff tape to hold it together for long enough for the client not to really notice it.


----------



## Morydd (May 14, 2012)

What's fun is trying to close up a tear like that in the traveler while it's behind the scenery during the performance. You have exactly as much time as the scene takes, because at that point, the traveler opens and the scenery goes behind it, at which point you work (done or not) is visible to the audience.


----------

